# Mal wieder das leidige Thema Teichfilter...



## hunny (15. Juni 2016)

*Hallo zusammen,*
*ich habe zur Zeit einen WilTec Bio-Teichfilter bis 60.000 l für meinen 12000 l Teich im Einsatz. Der Teich ist mehrere Jahre alt und wirklich gut bewachsen  ( Fotos stelle ich morgen ein)  Ich hatte in den letzten Jahre erheblichen Ärger mit massiven Algenbefall, was sich aber durch die Wasserpflanzen, ein neues Pflanzenbeet und den Filter sehr gebessert hat. Nun habe ich in diesem Jahr das Problem das das Wasser einfach nicht klar werden will. Habe den Filter komplett gereinigt und mit Starterbakterien neu " angesezt " Dann habe ich noch einen Siebbogenfilter vorgeschaltet der aber scheinbar überflüssig ist da er nur minimal etwas heraus filtert. Fische habe ich ca 20 Stück drinn die nie gefüttert werden. Ich weiß nun wirklich nicht mehr weiter..... taugt dieser Biofilter nicht? Wie gesagt es scheinen keine Algen zu sein, das Wasser ist einfach trübe - riecht aber nicht und den Fischen geht es bestens. UV Brenner gestest auch keine Besserung. Woran kann das liegen das das Wasser nicht klar wird? Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Ideen habt die mir weiter helfen können - ach ja, laut Wassertest sollen die Werte ok sein!*
*Grüße Volker*


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Volker,

was meinst du mit "klar werden"?
Wenn das Wasser grün ist, darf ich dir wahrscheinlich zu Schwebealgen gratulieren.



hunny schrieb:


> *UV Brenner gestest auch keine Besserung. *


Wie stark ist denn der Brenner???

Welche Pumpe ist angeschlossen und wie stark ist die???

Ich würde aus dem Bauch raus sagen, wenn das Wasser alle 2 Stunden umgewälzt werden sollte, brauchst du eine Pumpe, die für deinen Höhenunterschied (Übergang Wasserspiegel zum Filtereinlauf bzw. Siebbogenfilter) mindestens noch 6000 l/h schafft.
Und dann bist du schon bei einer UV Lampe von 36 W (Von Wiltec z. B. die SunSun CUV-236).


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2016)

Moin,
Strumpfhose über den Auslass am Filter und mal schauen was da noch hängen bleibt.
Was für Fische sind im Teich? Goldfische wühlen gern im Untergrund vor allem wenn du nicht fütterst.
Warte auf die Bilder .
MfG
Ralf


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

Wann wurde das letzte mal der uv Brenner und das quarzglas getauscht, bzw. gereinigt?


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juni 2016)

Moin Volker,

nun ist es ad hoc nicht so einfach mit ner Lösung ohne die Umstände vollständig zu kennen (Was für Fische, wie viele Pflanzen, welche Umwälzrate, wie stark ist die UV)
aber so "aus dem Bauch raus" nach dem was Du schreibst, würde ich mutmaßen, die Umwälzrate ist schwach und/oder die UV auch.

Ich hatte im Frühjahr dieses Jahr auch Probleme mit trübem Wasser. Deshalb hab ich meine UV (75W) gewechselt, die lief schon knapp 2 Jahre. Weil ich dachte, "es geht auch günstiger" hab ich die gegen eine 40W getauscht, da läuft die 11.000 er Pumpe durch.  Man ahnt es: Dat woar nix. Wasser wurde immer trüber. Also back to square one, nun hab ich ne 120 W die läuft nach anfänglichem Dauerlauf für 3 Tage nur noch ein Drittel der Zeit, die die 75 W gelaufen ist und das Wasser ist superklar.

Auch gute Erfahrung hatte ich im Frühjahr mit "Teichmineral" (Amazon). Das ist ein hochfeines Mineralienpulver, welches man in den Teich streut. Wir haben hier in der Gegend sehr SEHR weiches Wasser, mit sehr wenig Inhaltstoffen (auf der Seite des Wasserversorgers nachzulesen), daher helfe ich ein wenig nach. Da hat man dann erst mal eine etwas milchige Trübung aber danach ist das Wasser top.

Ist der Teich auf dem Avatar der um den es geht? Dann sieht es nach 13 Std. Sonneneinstrahlung aus. (alles nur Mutmaß...) Das wäre natürlich "Mutters Schoß", ein Quell für Algen. Ich beschatte meinen Teich mit 2 Sonnenschirmen und mittlerweile 4 Seerosen, das macht echt was aus. In den Flachwasserzonen (-10 cm) rolle ich auch jetzt noch (!) regelmäßig die grüne haarige Suppe ein (Bambusstock reinstecken und drehen. Spaghetti-Prinzip  geht super)

Die Liste ließe sich mit weiteren Mußmaßungen fortführen, besser wären wirklich aussagefähige Bilder und Daten zur Technik 

Ich denke, Dein Problem wird letztlich relativ leicht zu lösen sein

P.S. Bei 40 qm Fläche und 1,60m Tiefe dürften es doch mehr als 12.000 l sein, oder?

VlG - Jessy


(Edit: Die 120 W ist bereits die Endlösung für das anstehende Teichumbauprojekt "aus Teich wird See"  )


----------



## koikultur (16. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen Volker

Ich kenne den Filter nicht aber das was ich gesehen habe schein mir stark unterdimensioniert zu sein.
Welchen Besatz hast du drin? Wie und was fütterst du? Wie oft wechselst du dein Wasser? Verwendest du sonstige Waseraufbereiter? Filter komplett gereinigt? Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2016)

koikultur schrieb:


> Wie und was fütterst du?





hunny schrieb:


> Fische habe ich ca 20 Stück drinn die nie gefüttert werden


Sollte diese Frage zumindest beantworten.  
Beim Rest lassen wir uns mal überraschen,  genug fragen sind ja gestellt worden.
Edit fragt: geht es um euren neuen Teich?
Denn der sieht mir laut deinen Bildern im Album sehr karg bepflanzt aus.
Fische sehen aus wie Goldis, wenn ja werden es wohl inzwischen viel mehr als 20 Stück sein.
Die vielen großen Steine bilden einen gemütlichen Ort für so genannte Gammelecken. D.h. Dort sediemntiert alles was nicht ausgefilter werden kann und bildet natürliche Düngereservoire für deine Algen.


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juni 2016)

Hello again,

hab mir die Bilder in Deinem Profil mal durchgesehen. Wenn es der "Neue" Teich von 2011 ist um den es geht, dann würde ich das Problem in der Sonneneinstrahlung kombiniert mit zu wenig (gewollten) Pflanzen und einer niedrigen Durchflussrate (das Rohr auf der linken Seite kommt vom Filter, oder?) mit einer zu schwachen (oder gar keiner?) UV sehen.

Lösungen könnten sein:

Ausreichend starke UV einbauen und erst mal laufen lassen.

Generell wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, wenigstens in einem Bereich des Randes die runden Steine wegzumachen und richtige Pflanzzonen anzulegen mit unterschiedlichem Bodenniveau. Hilft ausreichend bepflanzt nachgewiesenerweise super beim Nährstoffabbau. Dein Teich macht nicht den Eindruck, als solle er mal eine blankschwarze Koi-Wanne werden, von daher würde ich SEHR großzügig mit Pflanzen anreichern. Die müssen aber auch einen Boden haben zum Wurzeln schlagen - Estrichsand z.B.

Ich kann Dir nächste Woche gerne einen Schwung Unterwasserpflanzen schicken, wenn Du magst, die brauchen erst mal keinen Bodengrund. (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, Krebsscheren) Am Fr. kommt noch jemand welche abholen, wenn danach noch eine nennenswerte Menge übrig ist, kann ich Dir die gerne geben. Wäre ein Anfang.
Für Beschattung sorgen. Sonnensegel ist die Deluxe Variante, am Anfang tun es gewiss auch Sonnenschirme. 

VlG - Jessy


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2016)

Der Eine sagt so, der Andere sagt so.
Schatten, Filter, UVC, Pumpe, Pflanzen, Fische Futter, Wasserhärte usw. und sofort.
Es gibt so viele Parameter die da zusammen spielen da kann man Tipps, Ratschläge und Anregungen geben wie man möchte.
Ich habe einen Teich jetzt im dritten Jahr fast 40m³ Wasser, absolut in der Sonne, viel zu viele Fische mit kaum Pflanzen im Teich und dazu noch (wie mir hier geschrieben wurde) ein unterdimensionierter Filter mit einer 36W UVC.
Was soll ich sagen, das Wasser ist sauber und selbst wenn die Kinder (sollte es mal wieder warm werden) und ich ordentlich für Mulmaufwirbelung gesorgt haben, das Wasser ist 1 Tag später wieder sauber.
Letztes Jahr war das noch nicht ganz so gut.
Fazit: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, nicht jeder Teich ist gleich und wenn man Pech hat, muss nur einer der oben genannten Parameter nicht stimmen und man kann an den anderen ändern oder machen und tun wie man will, es ändert sich nichts.

P.S. Jeder hat eine andere Einschätzung von sauber, der eine will die Fische erkennen, der andere will die Kiesel am Grund zählen können.
In der Natur ist kein See, Teich oder andere teilweise stehende Süßgewässer glasklar.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ihr habt recht ,meine Angaben waren sehr Glasskugel ausgerichtet.... ;-)
Teich mit ganztägiger Sonnenlage
oben genannten Biofilter
36 Watt UV Klärer der 24 Stunden läuft - Röhre ist 3 Wochen alt
20 Goldfische sind im Teich, ich füttere NICHTS und NIE
__ Frösche,__ Molche und alles weitere an Getier sind froh und munter
Teichpumpe = 10000 Liter pro Stunde
Teich ist meine ich 4 Jahre alt
Frischwasser ca 2000 Liter alle 4 - 6 Wochen


Das Wasser ist einfach so trüb wie noch nie seit dem der Teich da ist. Ich hoffe ich habe nun alle Infos gegeben...
Grüße Volker


----------



## tosa (16. Juni 2016)

kontrolliere nochmal die uv ob die wirklich geht, ist wahrscheinlich ne gehäuseversion, oder?


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2016)

@hunny, anhand der Bilder würde ich sagen zuviel Nährstoff eintrag von den Seiten.

Und sooo wirst Du nie Herr über Deinen Teich , auch nich mit Starker UVC und besserem Filter.


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo, das mit dem Eintrag kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, unser Grundstück ist abschüssig nach rechts wenn man vorm Teich steht. Von daher ist ein kleiner " Wall " unter den Steinen damit von dort kein Wasser in den Teich laufen kann. Das Wasser ist milchig und das habe ich noch nie gehabt. Wenn es an dem Nährstoffeintrag liegt wäre es in den letzten 5 Jahren wohl schon mal passiert... Wie gesagt im letzen Jahr mit neuem Filter war der Teich absolut sauber und keine Probleme mehr mit den Algen. Es muss an etwas anderem liegen...

@ tosa - ja ist ein Gehäusegerät. Habe heute nacht gelesen das man die vertikal anbringen soll um mehr Leistung zu erzwingen - ist das Quatsch oder stimmt das. Die Röhre Leuchtet auf jeden Fall!


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2016)

Mmmm, das Wasser ist milchig????
Gut die Handy Darstellung geht ja oft daneben,  dachte eher grün.
Wenn milchig, wäre das ja eher eine Bakterienblüte, was auf faulige Stellen im Wasser deutet.


----------



## koile (16. Juni 2016)

Also als als Milchig kommte ich es auch nicht erkennen, 
Du hast viele Steine Verbaut, bitte kontrolliere mal das da  nichts Kalkhaltiges dabei war , der sich so lagsam
auflöst.


----------



## Lion (16. Juni 2016)

Volker,
Du hast einen sehr schönen Teich.
Zum Wasser würde ich lt. Fotos sagen, dass Du ein Algenproblem hast, denn das Wasser ist ja grün, fast wie der Rasen, aber leider keine Fadenalgen, denn die könntest Du herausfischen.
Ich würde ein Algenmittel einsetzen und warscheinlich muss Du grössere Wasserwechsel vornehmen, um
das Problem zu lösen. 
Ich drücke die Daumen und informiere uns weiter.
Léon


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde nun mal etwas Wasser abpumpen und neu befüllen. Welch ein Algenmittel würdest Du mir empfehlenß


----------



## Nori (16. Juni 2016)

Wo steht denn deine Pumpe - welche Schläuche sind verbaut (sind die Tüllen gekappt?) - mir kommt es so vor als ob der Durchsatz nicht passt - deshalb kann die ganze Hardware nicht richtig funktionieren
Wie oft reinigst du den Filter - es sollte bei dem Wasser ja viel Schmodder im Filter hängen bleiben - wieso arbeitet dein Siebbogen nicht zufriedenstellend - welche Durchlässigkeit hat das Gewebe.
Von der chemischen Keule halte ich gar nichts - so ein Teich sollte ganz leicht mit "konservativen" Methoden klar zu bekommen sein!

Gruß Nori


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juni 2016)

Hi Volker, 

warte mal, mit dem Abpumpen wirst Du nur die Symptome (vorübergehend) ausmerzen, die Ursache wird wohl leider bleiben. Algenmittel sind m.E. nur gut für den Geldbeutel des Herstellers, denn wohin mit den "gelösten" Algen? Die lösen sich ja nicht in Luft auf, soll heissen die werden nur kurz für das Auge unsichtbar, lösen sich aber im Wasser und bieten so neue Nährstoffe für wieder neue Algen. Und was macht der Kunde? Neue Algenmittel kaufen. Mach das nicht... das ist ein Teufelskreis. Und damit beraubst Du Dich auch selbst der Möglichkeit, zu sehen ob vielleicht konventionelle Maßnahmen Erfolg haben. 

Zunächst würde ich mal das einigermaßen genaue Teichvolumen ermitteln, mir scheint 12 Kubik für die Maße, die Du angibst etwas wenig. Wenn der Teich mehr hat, würde ich mich Nori anschließen wollen und vermuten, die Duchflussrate ist zu gering. Welchen Rohr / Schlauchquerschnitt hast Du verbaut? Das setzt sich zu mit der Zeit, vielleicht ist das ein Faktor. 

Wie bekommst Du das Wasser vom Teich zum Filter? Liegt die Pumpe am Grund des Teichs? Oder sind da Bodenabläufe in der Folie? Vielleicht verstopft? 

Zur UV: Vertikal anbringen? Damit baust du Dir zusätzliche Förderhöhe ein, bei ner starken Pumpe vielleicht okay, aber bei ner weiten Strecke Teich - Filter würd ich mir das überlegen. Das Rohr meiner UV ist knapp 1,20 m lang. Ich hab meine horizontal eingebaut, mit den Öffnungen nach oben, so stand´s in der Anleitung. Lässt sich Dein UV-Gerät mit einer stärkeren Röhre bestücken? Ich würde bei Deinem geschätzten Wasservolumen eine stärkere UV nehmen. (Wahrscheinlich ganz doofe Frage: UV hast VOR dem Filter, gell?  ja, ich schäme mich) 

Wieviel Aufwand bist Du denn bereit in Kauf zu nehmen? Wenn es sofort und einfach sein soll, dann kannste Algenmittel nehmen, am besten direkt ein Abo buchen  Aber für die dauerhafte Lösung würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht doch direkt grundlegende Parameter überprüfe und ggf. verändere, dann hätte ich einmal Aufwand, aber dafür dauerhaft und nachhaltig Ruhe..?

VlG - Jessy


----------



## hunny (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
also die Pumpe liegt ca 70 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche - nicht auf dem Grund. Die Pumpe habe ich möglichst weit vom Filterauslass - ca 7 Meter positioniert. Das Wasser wir über eine 1,5 " Schlauch zum UV Klärer gepumpt. Dieser ist ca 0,5 Meter vor dem Filter einlass montiert. Aus dem Filter geht ein 70 er HT Rohr ca 1,5 Meter und leitet das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück. Was mir heute noch aufgefallen ist das diese Unterwasserpflanze ( sorry weiß den Namen nicht ) sich vermehr hat wie die Pest....

Den Filter reinige ich nur wenn er Innen überläuft. Ich mach dann nur die Schwämme sauber und dann auch nicht alle um die Filterbakterien nicht gänzlich zu verlieren.

Welche Größe UV Klärer würdest Du mir empfehlen...

" sind die Tüllen gekappt? " was ist damit denn Gemeint ???

Grüße Volker


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Volker,



hunny schrieb:


> " sind die Tüllen gekappt? " was ist damit denn Gemeint ???



das sind die Verengungen an den Schlauchanschlüssen - die müssen passend für den Schlauch abgemacht werden da sonst zu wenig Wasser durchgeht

da sieht man es gut (die Engstellen):
* defekter Link entfernt *




hunny schrieb:


> Welche Größe UV Klärer würdest Du mir empfehlen...


pro 1000 liter ca. 2 Watt UVC


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

noch was: wie lange hast die UVC schon am laufen - das geht ned von jetzt auf gleich, 2-3 Wochen kann das schon dauern bis das Wasser wieder besser wird


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Hi,
die Röhre habe ich gerade neu gekauft. Die Schlauchtüllen habe ich passend abgeschnitten. Was hält man von diesem Gerät: OSAGA UV-C UVC - Gerät 75 Watt Watt Teichklärer. Kann man theroretisch meinen 36 Watt und den 75 Watt zusammen laufen lassen um noch mehr Wirkung zu erzielen oder ist das Unsinn?


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

36 watt sollten für deinen Teich ausreichen, über die 75 zusätzlichen watt würde sich nur dein stromanbieter freuen - hab doch etwas Geduld


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Ich habe Eigenstrom ;-)  hm - man hatte mir hier doch geschrieben das der zu klein sein...


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2016)

Der UVC reicht für das Volumen.
Ich würde die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle umsetzen (so erfolgt nur ein oberflächennaher Wasseraustausch) und mal 2-3 Wochen abwarten.
Außerdem sollte im Vorfilter schon einiges hängen bleiben - evtl. dann mal ein feineres Sieb einbauen.
Btw: Ich hoffe dein Eigenstrom kommt nicht von diesem Spielzeug-Solarmodul beim Filter?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lion (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde nun mal etwas Wasser abpumpen und neu befüllen.


 
ich denke an 3 bis 4000 Liter alle 3 bis 4 Tage.
Evtl. kannst Du auch eine  Sauerstoffpumpe einbringen, würde helfen, das Wasser wieder zu beleben.
 Léon


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Volker,


hunny schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Ideen habt die mir weiter helfen können


und du die Zeit, jetzt lass das UV Licht doch erstmal ein paar Tage seine Arbeit tun.




hunny schrieb:


> ach ja, laut Wassertest sollen die Werte ok sein!


kannst du uns die mal mitteilen 


@Léon: das Wasser ist noch nicht tot - es ist nur grün


----------



## Lion (17. Juni 2016)

hallo an Alle,
  
auf diesem Foto von Volker ist ein kleiner Pflanzen-Teich zu sehen,
wenn Pflanzen das Mittel gegen Algen sind, warum sind dann in
diesem Wasser trotzdem Algen zu erkennen?
VG. Léon


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juni 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo an Alle,
> Anhang anzeigen 166587
> auf diesem Foto von Volker ist ein kleiner Pflanzen-Teich zu sehen,
> wenn Pflanzen das Mittel gegen Algen sind, warum sind dann in
> ...


DAS Mittel ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
Aber es kommt auch immer auf mehrere Faktoren an.
Das aus der Ferne zu beurteilen ist immer schwierig. 
Das Pflanzen dabei helfen die Nährstoffe zu verwerten, bevor die Algen sie zum Wachstum nutzen ist aber unbestritten.


----------



## Lion (17. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> @Léon: das Wasser ist noch nicht tot - es ist nur grün



hallo mitch, Du hast Recht, aber wenn  Volker nicht handelt ist es bald gekippt. (Tot)
Was denkst Du über grösseren Wasserwechsel und Sauerstoffpumpe?


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juni 2016)

Nur weil der Teich grün wird, muss er noch lange nicht kippen.


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> hm - man hatte mir hier doch geschrieben das der zu klein sein...



Hi Volker, Du siehst, jeder hat hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen, die er/sie Dir mitteilen kann. Was Du letztlich daraus machst bleibt Dir überlassen. 
Da wären wir wieder bei "kein Teich ist wie der andere". Am besten ist doch, man liest sich in die Thematik ein, überlegt sich "was will ich erreichen" und lässt final die Tipps der Teichgemeinde hier bestpassend in sein eigenes Konzept mit einfließen. Und ein bisserl "trial and error" ist immer mit dabei. Die Erfahrung kann Dir keiner abnehmen, ob die hier gemachten Vorschläge an Deinem Teich funktionieren oder nicht. 



Lion schrieb:


> hallo an Alle,
> Anhang anzeigen 166587
> auf diesem Foto von Volker ist ein kleiner Pflanzen-Teich zu sehen,
> wenn Pflanzen das Mittel gegen Algen sind, warum sind dann in
> ...



Wenn das Wasser in dem Bereich nur sehr schwach bis gar nicht bewegt wird, heizt es sich schnell auf und dann hat man tollen Pflanzenwuchs. In jeder Beziehung. Ich habe in den Randbereichen des Teichs teilweise auch noch Algen, immer da wo das Wasser sich kaum bewegt. Aber hier geht es doch hauptsächlich um die Schwebealgen und die bekommt man am Besten mit ner UV in den Griff.


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> Was denkst Du über grösseren Wasserwechsel und Sauerstoffpumpe?


Luftpumpen sind immer gut wenn es sonst wenig Bewegung auf der Wasseroberfläche zwecks Gasaustausches gibt.
grössere Wasserwechsel  jein, Leitungswasser zum Nachfüllen(Verdunstung) und gelegentliche Wechsel wenn man zu viele Fische und keinen guten Filter im Teich hat. 

Bei einem funktionierenden Teich (nicht zu viele Fische / ausreichende Bepflanzung über & unter Wasser / Bewegung im Wasser / Biomasse rechtzeitig ernten) braucht es keine großartigen Wechsel, nachfüllen reicht.


----------



## Micha61 (17. Juni 2016)

Hi Mitch,



mitch schrieb:


> Luftpumpen sind immer gut wenn es sonst wenig Bewegung auf der Wasseroberfläche zwecks Gasaustausches gibt.


dann aber unbedingt, den CO2 Wert im Auge behalten.



mitch schrieb:


> Leitungswasser zum Nachfüllen(Verdunstung)


die Nährstoffe, bleiben aber so im Teich.



mitch schrieb:


> gelegentliche Wechsel wenn man zu viele Fische und keinen guten Filter im Teich hat.


hier würde ich aber, zu regelmäßigen WW raten !!
Vor allem aber, das gesamte Teichsystem neu überdenken.



mitch schrieb:


> Bei einem funktionierenden Teich (nicht zu viele Fische / ausreichende Bepflanzung über & unter Wasser / Bewegung im Wasser / Biomasse rechtzeitig ernten)


und einem ausreichend großem Filter, dann


mitch schrieb:


> braucht es keine großartigen Wechsel,


ein regelmäßiger TWW, reicht.


mitch schrieb:


> nachfüllen reicht.


kann, muss nicht, weil


BumbleBee schrieb:


> "kein Teich ist wie der andere".


funzt bei Dir wunderbar, bei mir geht`s in die Hose.
Letztendlich muss jeder an seinem Teich, unter seinen örtlichen/klimatischen Verhältnissen, das Beste herausfinden. Und das kann schon, einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


LG Micha


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> funzt bei Dir wunderbar, bei mir geht`s in die Hose.


Hi Micha,
in deinem Teich sind ja nicht so viele Pflanzen wie bei mir, das macht schon viel aus, von daher sind unsere Teiche nicht zu vergleichen.



Micha61 schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss jeder an seinem Teich, unter seinen örtlichen/klimatischen Verhältnissen, das Beste herausfinden. Und das kann schon, einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


ja da stimme ich dir voll zu. 

Wenn alles gut gehen soll dann muss man alles im Auge behalten - Wasserwerte / Filter / Pflanzen / Fische / ... 
Zeit / Geduld haben bis sich alles einpendelt und notfalls _*rechtzeitig*_ gegensteuern, den "Hau Ruck Aktionen" bewirken meist das Gegenteil


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Moin,
das kleine Pflanzbeet soll nicht DAS Mittel gegen Algen sein sondern nur ein Teil! Ich werde nun morgen Wasser etwas Wasser abpumpen und neu befüllen und dann auch gleich die Pumpe versetzen! Sauerstoffpumpe läuft schon!

Das Kleine Modul ist nur für eine Bachlaufpumpe 

Mein Strom kommt von hier:


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2016)

Moin return,

mach doch bitte mal etwas langsamer und gehe das Problem mit etwas Geduld an:


hunny schrieb:


> Ich werde nun morgen Wasser etwas Wasser abpumpen und neu befüllen und dann auch gleich die Pumpe versetzen! Sauerstoffpumpe läuft schon!


 Dazu noch der UV-Brenner, welcher erst seit zwei Tagen läuft ...


Zum Schluss hast Du dann irgendeinen (jetzt noch unbekannten) Zustand Deines Wassers und weißt nicht, welche Deiner vielen Aktionen nun zum Erfolg oder Misserfolg beigetragen hat.
Prima, dann bist Du genauso schlau wie jetzt.

Du musst den Teich als Gesamtsystem verstehen, das ist keine Maschine bei der man an einem Knöpfchen drehen kann ...


Gruß Carsten

Edith:
Lasse doch zuerst einmal den UV-Brenner ein/zwei Wochen laufen und beobachte ...
Dann der nächste Schritt ...


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Carsten,
Du hasst gut reden.... wenn hier welche davon sprechen das mein Teich Tod geht soll ich nun sitzen bleiben und nichts tun???? Der Brenner läuft schon seit 2 Wochen, ich weiß nicht ob ich es anderswo anders geschrieben hatte....


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo hunny,

grünes oder milchiges Wasser heißt nicht, dass ein Teich gleich kippt. Lasse Dir da nicht gleich Angst machen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich ein sauberes Glas mit Teichwasser befüllen (unter Wasser ohne Lufteinschluss zuschrauben) und im nächsten Fachgeschäft testen lassen. Im Regelfall ist das sogar kostenlos.
Dann weißt Du wenigstens über die Qualität Deines Wassers Bescheid. Danach kann man die nächsten Schritte überdenken.

Hier kann jeder nur in der Glaskugel lesen und aus eigener Kenntniss und Erfahrung berichten, filtern muss jeder Fragende für sich selbst.
Um richtig filtern zu können, muss man sich aber auch mit der Materie befassen.
Nachlesen kannst Du mal im Wiki unter Eutrophierung. Dann auch gleich nach Nitrat, Nitrit, Nitritpeak suchen/lesen, auch in jeweils dort weiterführenden Links. Auch hier im Forum nach diesen Begriffen suchen.

Wichtig ist aber eben, dass man ohne die Ursache zu kennen, nicht mit einer Hauruckaktion an allen Parametern gleichzeitig drehen darf. Wie oben schon geschrieben.

Alle erkennen auf Deinen Bildern grünes Wasser, die Ableitung davon ist halt: Schwebealgen - UVC.
Du schreibst aber, es wäre milchiges Wasser.
Kann ein Eintrag von außerhalb erfolgt sein?
Hast Du etwas in den Teich getan/gesetzt/gepflanzt?


Also lasse am besten das Wasser mal testen ...
Je nach Ergebnis kann man Dir dann auch entsprechende Tipps geben.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Insgesamt ist das ein sehr weitläufiges und komplexes Feld.
Mein Wissen ist zu gering, um Dir hier mit der Glaskugel wirklich helfende und zielführende Tipps gegen milchiges Wasser zu geben.


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2016)

... zu meiner Annahme, dass die UVC erst seit 2 Tagen läuft.
Du hattest gestern geschrieben:





hunny schrieb:


> 36 Watt UV Klärer der 24 Stunden läuft - Röhre ist 3 Wochen alt


Wenn, wie hier, einige Satzteile fehlen, dann kann man das halt so oder so interpretieren ...
Und somit habe ich diesen Satz sicher falsch interpretiert. Scheine aber nicht der Einzige zu sein dem das passiert ist.

Ja, ...
Wasserwerte testen. 
Wenn dieser gut für die Teichbewohner ist, dann dem Teich etwas Zeit geben und in Ruhe analysieren.
Trübes Wasser stört die Fische überhaupt nicht. Eher im Gegenteil ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Sorry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2016)

Kein Problem, so etwas passiert halt.  

Also los jetzt, Wasserwerte ermitteln lassen.  
Das bringt erst einmal Beruhigung und Sicherheit für Dich und die Fische. Dein Wasser soll doch auch noch nicht sterben. 

Dann überlegen, wie man das Wasser klar bekommen kann.
Als schnelle Maßnahme eignet sich auch der Strumpf-Tipp von @krallowa. Da kann man auch den gesammelten 'Dreck' mal bestaunen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Volker,
zum "milchigen" Wasser hätte ich noch was: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/189641/

möglich das dass auch bei dir passiert ist  die roten oder orangene Fische sind dann die Übeltäter, aber was soll`s  &  &


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

So Leute Dummheit muss bestraft werden oder wie heißt es so schön. Habe mir Eure Worte zu Herzen genohmen und angefangen zu suchen. Angefangen habe ich bei UV Klärer weil jemand geschrieben hatte das er verdreckt sein könnte. Ich wußte bisher gar nicht das man diesen Glaszylinder herausnehmen kann  also ausgebaut und das Ding ist so verdreckt ( Hellbraun ,Baige ) der kann gar nicht mehr funktionieren...... Asche auf mein Haupt - ich wußte aber wirklich nicht das man den herausnehmen kann. Nun die Frage, wie bekommt man den wieder sauber???
  
Bitte schimpft nicht so heftig mit mir


----------



## DbSam (17. Juni 2016)

Drei Wochen alt? 

Putzen halt. 
Damit kenne ich mich leider aber gar nicht aus, ich habe zum Glück eine fleißige Frau. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Klobürste ...


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Drei Wochen alt?
> 
> Putzen halt.
> Damit kenne ich mich leider aber gar nicht aus, ich habe zum Glück eine fleißige Frau.
> ...


 Man die Röhre ist drei Wochen alt!!!!!   Womit???? Ich bekomme das nicht ab


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

https://www.google.de/search?q=flas...2&ved=0ahUKEwiRhpjRq6_NAhWKL8AKHUEdBwkQsAQISg


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das nicht ab


Innenseite oder Außenseite ?


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Innenseite oder Außenseite ?


Es scheint außen zu sein - das ist so fest drauf


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

kalk, vielleicht mal über Nacht in Citronensäure einlegen, also erstmal geduld haben - das glas kann sehr schnell zerbrechen


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Alter was ne Flaschenbürste ist weiss sogar ich :-( Ich brauch Chemie....... ;-)


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Ja habe ich auch schon gedacht! Ich habe eben schon 2 Liter Essig meiner holden aus der Speisekammer entwendet und dacht das müsste auch gehen...


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> Womit????





hunny schrieb:


> Alter was ne Flaschenbürste ist weiss sogar ich :-( Ich brauch Chemie....... ;-)


da will man helfen und wird ... echt nett von dir


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> da will man helfen und wird ... echt nett von dir



war ironisch gemeint....


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juni 2016)

Wie im Varieté 

Leg die mal über Nacht in Essig Essenz ein. Oder frag Deine Holde nach nem Badreiniger. Danach gut spülen.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> So Leute Dummheit muss bestraft werden oder wie heißt es so schön. Habe mir Eure Worte zu Herzen genohmen und angefangen zu suchen. Angefangen habe ich bei UV Klärer weil jemand geschrieben hatte das er verdreckt sein könnte. Ich wußte bisher gar nicht das man diesen Glaszylinder herausnehmen kann  also ausgebaut und das Ding ist so verdreckt ( Hellbraun ,Baige ) der kann gar nicht mehr funktionieren...... Asche auf mein Haupt - ich wußte aber wirklich nicht das man den herausnehmen kann. Nun die Frage, wie bekommt man den wieder sauber???
> Anhang anzeigen 166597
> Bitte schimpft nicht so heftig mit mir


So sah meine auch nach 1 Saison aus.
Hab´s damals nicht abbekommen.
Sag bescheid wenn´s funktioniert.
Dann probiere ich das auch mal mit Essig.


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2016)

Da das Glas sowieso spätestens alle 2 Jahre getauscht werden sollte Kauf dir nen neues....

Hihi, weil alle so schön ekelig zueinander sind....

Ironie an:
"...sagte ich doch das die nicht funzt..." 
Ironie aus


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Habe es nun eingelegt in ein Wasser,Essig Gemisch mit 3 Reinigungstabs von unserer Nespresso Maschine. Werde gleich mal nachschauen wie es aussieht. Warum soll man alle 2 Jahre ein neues Glas kaufen?


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juni 2016)

Weisst Du was bei hartnäckigen Verschmutzungen der Burner ist? 

 

Ohne Witz, damit mache ich gläserne filigrane Blumenvasen sauber.


----------



## samorai (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Mit Lötwasser( Salzsäure mit zink versetzt) einpinseln 10 min wirken lassen, organisches sollte aufschäumen dann abspülen, falls nicht ist es eingebrannt.

Mein Augenmerk, bei Deiner Geschichte lege ich aber auf den Pflanzenteich.
Wo sitzt er, vor oder hinter dem Filter?
Kann durch aus sein, das er voller Dreck ist und Deinen Hauptteich immer fleißig düngt.
Es muß ja eine Ursache haben. Pflanzen ernähren sich aus den Dreck aber bauen ihn nicht ab.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juni 2016)

N


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Weisst Du was bei hartnäckigen Verschmutzungen der Burner ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 166603
> 
> Ohne Witz, damit mache ich gläserne filigrane Blumenvasen sauber.


Da muss ich gleich mal meine Oma anrufen ob sie noch welche über hat. like


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

Ja glaub ich Dir nur haben wir alle noch echte  und soetwas nicht im Haus 

Die Nespressoo Dinger sind ne Wucht


----------



## tosa (17. Juni 2016)

hunny schrieb:


> Habe es nun eingelegt in ein Wasser,Essig Gemisch mit 3 Reinigungstabs von unserer Nespresso Maschine. Werde gleich mal nachschauen wie es aussieht. Warum soll man alle 2 Jahre ein neues Glas kaufen?



Da musst du mal die Anleitung zu deiner Uvc lesen, da steht die Lebenszeit des quarzglases unter Wartung drin. Man sagt das danach die Durchdringung des Uvc-Lichts nachlässt, deswegen der Tausch. Bei einem Hersteller 1 Jahr bei anderen bis zu 3 Jahren. Und daran sollte man sich etwas richten, ist ne Tatsache das die danach nicht mehr so gut sind.


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2016)

Ich nehm immer einen Putzstein - wer es ganz gut meint nimmt den Putzstein von Obenland - ansonsten gibts auch welche bei Aldi etc.
Damit bekommt man solche Beläge schonend und zuverlässig ab.
Wenn sich schon Kalk gebildet hat, hilft Durgol ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## hunny (17. Juni 2016)

So habe nun den Filter gespühlt (nur den Boden ) die Röhre eingebaut. Nun werde ich einfach mal warten so wie Ihr es gesagt habt!

Danke bis hier hin allen die mit Rat zur Seite standen


----------



## Micha61 (18. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> in deinem Teich sind ja nicht so viele Pflanzen wie bei mir, das macht schon viel aus,


das stimmt, ist gar nicht so einfach, aus einem ehemaligem Koibecken, einen "normalen" Teich zu machen. Geduld werd ich brauchen, na gut, als Angler hat man die.

LG Micha


----------



## hunny (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
da bin ich wieder. Ich habe nun die letzten Tage wie Ihr mir geraten habt nichts mehr gemacht außer beobachtet und siehe da es wird besser  Man kann nun schon so ca 50 - 80 cm in die Tiefe schauen  es wird wohl noch besser werden. Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

